# 2002 Maxima For Sale



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

This is not my Maxima, but I am trying to help out a fellow member from another forum. He's selling his '02 Maxima with only 21,400 miles on it. For more info on the car and to contact the owner if you are interested click on the following link. Thanks.

2002 Maxima Info Here... 

C1 Bender


----------

